

Why U.S. Internet Access is Slow, Costly and Unfair - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.alternet.org/bill-moyers-why-us-internet-access-slow-costly-and-unfair?paging=off

======
anigbrowl
Essential reading, this. I don't understand why the tech lobby, which has the
most to gain from ubiquitous high-quality broadband, has been so complacent
about the poor state of our communications infrastructure...unless it's
helplessness in the face of the poor state of our general infrastructure. I
was appalled to see that the first consequence of that large snowstorm on the
east coast was 500k people losing power.

